
Ask HN: How do I make use of the 1-10 minutes of downtime while jobs run? - mmmchipotlemmm
I work as a data-scientist&#x2F;researcher, and I often find myself sitting there staring at the screen for 1- 10 minutes while some experiment finishes. Then I spend a few minutes tweaking parameters and running it again. I imagine many people that are not data scientists have similar situations (waiting for code to compile for example).<p>I feel like the breaks are too short to really context switch to another task, but simply heading over to reddit or hackernews to mindlessly browse seems unproductive.<p>Does anyone have any solutions to this?
======
maharishi1
read articles in hacker newz....

